# Sears, Roebuck Lathe



## Rod Builder (May 26, 2011)

Hello all,

This is my first post on this site.
In a short introduction of myself, I am a custom fly rod builder in East TN. I recently bought a Sears, Roebuck Lathe/Router at an auction as part of a drill press bid. It has no paperwork and may be missing parts. The model # is 720-25250. It appears to be craft lathe for a router, I think.
If I can get a book or some literature on what it is supposed to have/do I could possibly make it a portable lathe to visit my customers for any modifications needed on their rods.
Any help with a direction to go with this would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks and looking forward to communicating with you!

Rod Builder


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Brent

Here's the manual

http://www.routerforums.com/craftsman/24394-craftsman-router-crafter-720-25250-720-25251-a.html

====



Rod Builder said:


> Hello all,
> 
> This is my first post on this site.
> In a short introduction of myself, I am a custom fly rod builder in East TN. I recently bought a Sears, Roebuck Lathe/Router at an auction as part of a drill press bid. It has no paperwork and may be missing parts. The model # is 720-25250. It appears to be craft lathe for a router, I think.
> ...


----------



## Rod Builder (May 26, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks bobj3 for the manual. It is very much appreciated. Maybe I can figure out what to do with this thing now!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You're Welcome Rod

The manual just the tip of the ice burg , the lathe can do many more jobs ,like make hex stock..etc.


========



Rod Builder said:


> Thanks bobj3 for the manual. It is very much appreciated. Maybe I can figure out what to do with this thing now!


----------

